
GitHub shuts down Popcorn Time repositories due to MPA DMCA notice - badRNG
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/github-shuts-down-popcorn-time-repositories-due-to-mpa-dmca-notice/
======
badRNG
None of the code in the repository was alleged to be copyright infringing,
rather the software is often used by users to access infringing material.

GitHub page: [https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-
desktop](https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-desktop)

TorrentFreak found the dev's DMCA Counter-Notification:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/91d5b5715f1c50877652e2...](https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/91d5b5715f1c50877652e2c64e51bb652906a431)
(article) [https://torrentfreak.com/mpa-suggests-github-could-be-
held-l...](https://torrentfreak.com/mpa-suggests-github-could-be-held-liable-
for-popcorn-times-copyright-
infringements-200505/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter)

Does this mean that developers are going to have their repos shut down if
their software is used by pirates? Are they liable? What happens if VLC is the
#1 media player of choice for pirates?

~~~
rvz
> Does this mean that developers are going to have their repos shut down if
> their software is used by pirates? Are they liable? What happens if VLC is
> the #1 media player of choice for pirates?

No. but one thing to learn is that for projects like Popcorn Time who decide
have its repository hosted on GitHub, it is a lost cause. GitHub has 100%
control over the platform and can do what it likes. i.e, your software can be
taken down by them for any reason once it is hosted on their platform; private
or not and actively enforces DMCA policy even if none of the code is copyright
infringing.

Popcorn Time can appeal, but this fight is bigger than GitHub and Mircosoft is
friends with Hollywood. To be continued...

------
zentiggr
I wonder just how much of Github's recent actions are going to make every
major package vendor realize that their source code is now resting in
quicksand.

Not that I see GitHub's management going completely goofy a la SourceForge,
but the unpredictability has got to be concerning to anyone holding a major
repository.

------
rasengan
Next, gun makers will be tried for murder.

